# standard size



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I was just wondering what is the average height and weight for a fully grown male adult gsd? I always say that Axel is the one of the biggest shepherds I've seen but I am sure there are plenty bigger then him around. He is 30 inches tall at the withers and weighs in at 110lbs  He is long, lean and eats like a horse!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

The desired height for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches. The German Shepherd Dog is longer than tall, with the most desirable proportionas 10 to 8½. 

https://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/breed_standard.cfm

Height at the withers: 60 cm to 65 cm

Weight: 30 kg to 40 kg

United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Breed Standards


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

My very first dog, a doberman from a byb was35- 36" 120+ lbs, thought of putting a saddle on him and renting him out to kid parties!

Unfortunately he died suddenly at the young age of 7. By that point my grandmother had inherited him (they shared a bond that we just didnt have so I gave him to her) and when she left that night she said he was fine, she came home and he was dead. He was diagnosed a week prior with cancer and before we could even discuss treatment options it was too late. Bigger is not always better. He taught me that standards were written for a reason and any dog not meant to be XL should not be. If I want a molassor sized dog it is best to look into dogs who are intended to be that big.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Males: Withers height 60 cm to 65 cm; weight 30 kg to 40 kg

23-5/8" - 25-9/16" ----- 66 lbs. - 88 lbs.

SV Standards: German Shepherds » SV Standard

Your dog is grossly over standard.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I do not know how tall my male is, but he weighs about 74 pounds. I think he is a perfect weight.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

GSDluver4lyfe said:


> My very first dog, a doberman from a byb was35- 36" 120+ lbs, thought of putting a saddle on him and renting him out to kid parties!
> 
> Unfortunately he died suddenly at the young age of 7. By that point my grandmother had inherited him (they shared a bond that we just didnt have so I gave him to her) and when she left that night she said he was fine, she came home and he was dead. He was diagnosed a week prior with cancer and before we could even discuss treatment options it was too late. Bigger is not always better. He taught me that standards were written for a reason and any dog not meant to be XL should not be. If I want a molassor sized dog it is best to look into dogs who are intended to be that big.


I'm sorry to hear about your doberman. I lost a shepherd a few years ago aged four and then my pitbull to the same disease 6 years later aged 10. 

His mother was a bit on the small side and his father was on the bigger side of average. All of his siblings (that I know of) are average and I wasn't looking for a bigger than average dog when I got him. his parents are both working dogs used for herding on a farm and Axel is a very athletic dog


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Males: Withers height 60 cm to 65 cm; weight 30 kg to 40 kg
> 
> 23-5/8" - 25-9/16" ----- 66 lbs. - 88 lbs.
> 
> ...


Oh wow he really is a big lad! I love him just the way he is, lanky legs and all  He looks like a giant compared to my other two. Mya being 23" and Khaine 24". I'm thinking that his size must come from very far down the family tree as neither of his parents where overly big.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> The desired height for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches. The German Shepherd Dog is longer than tall, with the most desirable proportionas 10 to 8½.
> 
> https://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/breed_standard.cfm
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for all the info. I think Axel is a lot longer then average too as he is very long compared to my other dog. He's so big he can run and jump out the downstairs kitchen window without touching the counters or the windowsill. All upstairs or front of house windows remain locked now and he has to be supervised when windows are open haha


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Axel13 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your doberman. I lost a shepherd a few years ago aged four and then my pitbull to the same disease 6 years later aged 10.
> 
> His mother was a bit on the small side and his father was on the bigger side of average. All of his siblings (that I know of) are average and I wasn't looking for a bigger than average dog when I got him. his parents are both working dogs used for herding on a farm and Axel is a very athletic dog


I'm sorry to hear about your losses as well. Their short life spans have to be the hardest part of owning a dog. Even if they live a long full healthy life it never is enough! Wish they could live as long as we do! Imagine spending your whole life with your heart dog! :wub:

Intentionally breeding for larger dogs (larger than their particular breed standard calls for) is unacceptable to me but sometimes you get one or two who just throw you and are larger than both parents as well as most siblings. It should not be the rule in a breeding program whose strive to better the breed but I can understand an exception to the rule on occasion. Good luck with your boy!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Picture !


----------

